# Portaudit - version 0.6.0 - error - invalid database - is portaudit broken??



## workoblue (Aug 25, 2012)

08/25/2012, SATURDAY
procedure:
     upgrade all ports; portaudit fails; gcc fails; some custom patches on mostly GNU
related.
environ:
     ver 9.0-Release-p2
     make.conf:  clang-devel

1.)error number one:
     portaudit -F     |||     new database installed
     portaudit -V     |||     version 0.6.0 |||    current
     portaudit        |||     0 problems  |||   wrong according to internet
                                                wrong according to previous result
2.)error number two:
     portaudit has known vulnerabilities
     portaudit: Invalid database

patch procedure:
    comment out section of /usr/local/sbin/portaudit == shell script
    make install portaudit
    check /var/db/pkg/auditfile   ||| appears OK
    comment IN section of /usr/local/sbin/portaudit

question: WARNING - LOSS OF FUNCTIONALITY OF PORTAUDIT!
    portaudit         |||   0 problems  
         analysis: 
             1.)auditfile shows libxul is test vulnerability check = YES
             2.)CONTRADICTION versus known good - test vulnerability check = NO,
as per detail version: 1a1

answer:   likely error areas are:
             1.)portaudit script
             2.)clang-cpp == c preprocessor
             3.)port portaudit is BROKEN - maintainer please look at
             4.)shell side-effects:  standard; usually run from bash
             5.)other
question 2:
          suggestions welcome

detail 1a1
libxul>1.9.2.*<10.0.6|http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/dbf338d0-dce5-11e1-b655-14dae9ebcf89.html|mozilla -- multiple vulnerabilities
libxul>1.9.2.*<1.9.2.14|http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/45f102cd-4456-11e0-9580-4061862b8c22.html|mozilla -- multiple vulnerabilities
...


----------



## workoblue (Aug 28, 2012)

8/28 13:43, no reply from anyone?
classification: FALSE negative.
I rely on portaudit.  Portaudit replies with 0 problems.
This contradicts 'reality.'

Request workaround or just browse the versions on the web?
Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2012)

workoblue said:
			
		

> 8/28 13:43, no reply from anyone?


I would suggest making your posts more readable. I'm guessing nobody is bothering to decipher it.

[thread=8816]Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums I: proper formatting[/thread]
[thread=18043]Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums II: spelling, grammar, punctuation, etc.[/thread]


----------

